# Welche Pumpe für einen Grundwasserbrunnen?



## Dr.J (11. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe vor einen Brunnen in unserem Garten zu reaktivieren. Nächste Woche soll er vom Bodenschlamm (ca. 5 cm) befreit werden. Ziel ist es in diesem Grundwasserbrunnen eine Tauchpumpe fest zu installieren, die dann das Grundwasser über ein Schlauchsystem in den Teich pumpt, da ich in den Sommermonaten ab und an mal Wasserwechsel und Nachfüllen muß. Auch soll zusätzlich eine Handschwengelpumpe installiert werden, um Gießwasser für den Garten zu haben. Da Leitungswasser teuer ist, würde ich gerne auf dieses kostenlose Wasser zurückgreifen.

Jetzt meine Frage. Hat jemand ne Idee, welche Pumpe dafür geeignet ist? Die Steighöhe sollte min. 3 m betragen.Sie soll auch nicht so teuer sein. Wasserstand im Brunnen ist momentan ca 70 - 80 cm.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für einen Grundwasserbrunnen?*

Moin Jürgen,

wir wollten vor 2 Jahren auch einen Brunnen bohren lassen. Sind auf 30 m. runter, aber leider kein Wasser.
Da wollte unser Brunnenbauer ein Hauswasserwerk ACM 100/20 mit 20 L Kessel einbauen. Das Ding liefert 3600 L/Std. mit 4,5 bar. Angedacht war hierbei eine Steighöhe von 7-8 Meter. Nach seiner Meinung auf Dauer die beste Investition. Kostet in der Bucht 125 Dinger (bei ihm natürlich etwas teurer). Das Ding wird neben den Brunnen im Boden fest eingebaut mit Deckel drüber, kann aber auch so neben dem Brunnen stehen. 
Im Baumarkt gibt es natürlich auch noch billigere, aber ob die auf Dauer besser sind, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.
Alternativ schlug er noch P Grundfos Hydrojet JP5 mit 24 L Kessel vor für 274 in der Bucht.
Ich finde auch so ein Hauswasserwek (aber eben ein gutes) reicht völlig aus. Läuft eben nur an wenn Wasserhahn geöffnet wird und ist wartungsfrei. 
Falls noch Fragen, melde Dich.


----------



## karsten. (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für einen Grundwasserbrunnen?*

Moin

nach etwa einem halben Dutzend geschrotteter Pumpen habe ich einen Calpeda-Automaten im Einsatz ..... ein Traum 

 für Deinen Brunnen möglicherweise etwas overdressed 

aber vielleicht gibt es was kleineres aus der Baureihe 
der Preis sollte im Fachhandel ca 30% weniger sein 

mfG


----------



## koifischfan (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für einen Grundwasserbrunnen?*

Ich würde eine ganz normale Gartennpumpe nehmen, wie sie es in jedem Baumarkt gibt. Damit pumpt man zum Beispiel die Regentonnen leer.


----------



## scholzi (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für einen Grundwasserbrunnen?*

@ all
@Jürgen
Also ich würde dir von einer Handschwengelpumpe abraten! Sie macht nur da Sinn wo sie optisch was her machen soll!
Oder möchtest du wie früher mit Gießkanne und Eimer durch den Garten rennen.
Eine Einfache Tauchpumpe kannst du auch nur zum befüllen vom Teich nehmen, da sie relativ wenig Druck aufbaut (ca.05-1 Bar) ist sie zum Bewässern nicht geeignet.
Gedacht sind diese zum Entwässern, sie können große Mengen Wasser durch große Schläuche mit wenig Druck befördern.
Nur mal ein Beispiel....wenn du durch 50m 1/2" Schlauch drücken möchtest, hast du ca. 2-2,5 Bar Verlust und deine Tauchpumpe macht bei 10m schlapp.
Zum Leitungsverlust kommt noch der Höhenverlust....Bei dir 0,3 Bar....(Wenn auf der Pumpe eine Max Höhe von 8m drauf steht, bringt sie 0,8 Bar Druck) 
Warum nicht gleich ne Pumpe die beides kann. 
Gartenpumpe Hauswasserwerk oder Hauswasserautomat!wirst zwar etwas länger brauchen deinen Teich zu befüllen aber dafür kannst du 


und musst nicht


----------



## lollo (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für einen Grundwasserbrunnen?*

Hallo Jürgen,

aus den Antworten siehst Du, wie unterschiedlich die Ansichten sind.

Ich denke es hängt einfach davon ab, was an Wasser in Deinem Brunnen nachkommt, wenn du ihm das Wasser entnimmst. Das ist dann auch entscheidend dafür, was für eine Pumpe Du einsetzen kannst, ohne das sie trocken läuft.

Beispiel, ich habe einen 25 m tiefen Brunnen, der einen Wasserstand bei 8m liefert. Hier würde keine Handschwengelpumpe, Hauswasserwerk oder Hauswasserautomat etwas bringen, da die physikalischen Gesetze (ca. 9 m Saughöhe) nicht mehr zum Optimum reichen würden. Ich fördere mit einer Tiefbrunnenpumpe, die in 15 Meter hängt, mein Wasser nach oben.

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir eine Gartenpumpe mal ausleihen, um festzustellen was an Wasser nachkommt.


----------



## Dr.J (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für einen Grundwasserbrunnen?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich hab mir erstmal vom Nachbarn eine Tauchpumpe geliehen (9000 l/h) und werde den Brunnen mal leerpumpen, dann den Schlamm rausholen. Danach werde ich messen, wie schnell der Nachfluß ist. Eine Handschwengelpumpe will ich aus Nostalgiegründen. Sie soll dau dienen ab und an mal ne Gießkanne vollzumachen. Eine Pumpe will ich zusätzlich installieren, um a) ab und an den Teich zu füllen und b) vllt. mal einen Rasensprenger anzuschliessen. Einen Wassertest muß ich auch noch machen.


----------



## markuswirth (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für einen Grundwasserbrunnen?*

Hallo Jürgen, 

Ich habe es genau so gemacht wie du. Habe meine Pumpe von _<Werbelink entfernt>_ und kann nicht klagen. Läuft super, Preis ist auch in Ordnung. Vielleicht findest du ja auch dort eine passende. Wünsche auf jeden Fall weiterhin viel Erfolg. 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Patrick K (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für einen Grundwasserbrunnen?*

Hallo Markus

Mal sehen vielleicht erinnert sich Jürgen nach 3 1/2 Jahren noch daran

Gruss OBS


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für einen Grundwasserbrunnen?*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee, welche Pumpe dafür geeignet ist? Die Steighöhe sollte min. 3 m betragen.Sie soll auch nicht so teuer sein. Wasserstand im Brunnen ist momentan ca 70 - 80 cm.


Eine klize Kleine. Bei einem Wasserstand von 70-80 cm und einem geschätzten 1000er Ring hast du knap einen 0,5 m³ Wasser.....das lohnt sich kaum ab zu Pumpen. Normale Tauchpumpe läuft da an und ist sofort wieder aus. Schwimmerschalter benötigst du da auch, damit nix trocken läuft. Welchen Wasserstand hast du im Sommer? 
Schon mal an einen kleinen schrägen Wasserschrauber gedacht.( Archimedische __ Wasserschraube ) möglicherweise von einem Windrad angetreiben und in einen Bach zum Teich entwässern.


----------



## Patrick K (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für einen Grundwasserbrunnen?*

Hallo Totto

Auch für dich , siehe Beitrag 9, ich denke mittlerweile ist das Problem gelöst 

Gruss OBS


----------



## Carlo (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für einen Grundwasserbrunnen?*

Hi OBS

bin da mal ganz deiner Meinung

ich denke das Problem ist im Griff:smoki

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für einen Grundwasserbrunnen?*

   Schon das zweite mal das ich auf so alte Steine reinfalle. Wer buddelt so was immer aus?


----------



## Dr.J (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für einen Grundwasserbrunnen?*

Meistens buddeln Werbespammer solche Beiträge aus, um ihre Links los zu werden.

Bzgl. Brunnen ist seit Jahren bereits eine Tauchpunmpe von Lidl im Einsatz. Funzt prima.


----------

